# EEA Family Permit for a family member of a Bulgarian national



## sagaboy67 (Jun 3, 2013)

I am from a non-EU country and my wife is Bulgarian. I have full legal residence in Bulgaria but we would like to relocate to the UK and start a business soon. 

My wife intends to exercise her treaty right. Would I have to apply for an EEA Family Permit before traveling or can I go to the UK on the strength of my passport (I don't need a visa for visits up to 6 months) and then apply for a residence card in about 2 or 3 months after the business kicks off and we feel certain?

Are there any requirements that should be met before I apply on the EEA2 for the residence card? I have read that the business must be registered and NIC must be in place along with other evidence that a business actually exists.

Which form would my Bulgarian family members have to apply on to get their registration certificate or residence card - would that be the EEA1?

Alternatively, as a self-sufficient EEA national, would my Bulgarian family require comprehensive insurance or just the non-EEA national? I ask because I read somewhere that EEA nationals can stay in the UK for up to 3 months before being required to exercise their treaty rights, is that correct? Additionally, how much money is expected to show self-sufficiency for a family of 3 (2 adults and a 2 year old)?

Thanks a lot for all assistance.

Sagaboy


----------



## eleanore.sauls (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry for interrupting this post, but I hope i can get some answers to my inquiry:

I tried multiple time to contact the embassy, but have been unsuccessful.

Please answer all the questions below:

I am a South African married to a Bulgarian. We moved to the UK in February 2013 and is planning to stay here. I hold a South African Passport.

1.	I also hold a Bulgarian Residence Permit which will be expiring the 16 December 2013 and it need to be renewed once a year for 5 year, then I can apply for a Bulgarian Passport. But as I am not living in Bulgaria, I do not have enough leave days to go to Bulgaria, apply for renewal and wait for receiving it back, can I apply for it in London?

2.	Also, what happen if i do not renew it? If me and my husband want to go to Bulgaria for Vacation to visit the family, or need to go for a emergency what will I need to enter Bulgaria if I don't have a renewed Residence Permit?

3.	I am planning to apply for a UK passport in 5 years, will I be able to apply for a Bulgarian passport as well, if I will be renewing my Residence Permit everyyear for 5 years?

4.	If I don't apply for a Bulgarian Passport, will that complicate things in the further for my children to get there Bulgarian Citizenship?

Any help will be much appreciated.

Thank you 
Eleanore


----------

